# Super le powerbook 12 sauf que



## YUL 44 (21 Janvier 2003)

C'est un G4 MAIS sans cache N3

Il est super transportable mais dés que l'on veux mettre un deuxiéme écran PAS DE CONNECTEUR DVI

Apple sort le firewire 800 MAIS PAS SUR LE 12

Conclusion : on se fout de qui !!!


----------



## Jacen (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YUL 44:</font><hr /> * C'est un G4 MAIS sans cache N3

Il est super transportable mais dés que l'on veux mettre un deuxiéme écran PAS DE CONNECTEUR DVI

Apple sort le firewire 800 MAIS PAS SUR LE 12

Conclusion : on se fout de qui !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]de personne, t'as vu le prix du 12"? le connecteur DVI, c'est du luxe, un moniteur LCD marche très bien en VGA, le firewire 800, j'aimerai bien savoir ce que tu vas en faire... y a que pour le cache N3 que je te donne raison


----------



## a.k (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YUL 44:</font><hr /> * C'est un G4 MAIS sans cache N3

Il est super transportable mais dés que l'on veux mettre un deuxiéme écran PAS DE CONNECTEUR DVI

Apple sort le firewire 800 MAIS PAS SUR LE 12

Conclusion : on se fout de qui !!!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Le PB 12' est plus une évolution de l'iBook qu'une régression du Powerbook... Si tu le considère comme un iBook G4, c'est une machine superbe...

Simple question de point de vue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





A.k.


----------



## YUL 44 (21 Janvier 2003)

Le dvi du luxe !!!!!!
c'est devenu la norme ; t acheterais un moniteur lcd avec comme unique connexion le vga ????

Apple fait évoluer sa gamme de portable, il serait donc normal que le 12 posséde le firewire 800.

L'intéret du 12 c'est d'avoir un portable super compact ET de pouvoir le connecter à un moniteur externe LCD de qualité (donc DVI)


----------



## minime (21 Janvier 2003)

Donc pour moins de 2500 tu voudrais tous les avantages des autres PowerBook vendus entre 3000 et 4000. C'est pas gagné.


----------



## mija (21 Janvier 2003)

Et qqn sait-il si on peut palier à l'absence de port PCMCIA avec un adaptateur/lecteur de carte pcmcia à brancher sur le port usb? Ou trouver un tel adaptateur svp?


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YUL 44:</font><hr /> * t acheterais un moniteur lcd avec comme unique connexion le vga ????* 

[/QUOTE]

oui oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ah oui mince j'ai un lombard moah !!


----------



## regsam (21 Janvier 2003)

Le nouveau Powerbook 12" est un superbe engin avec lequel on peut brancher un écran supplémentaire avec connection VGA:
Voilà ce qu'en dit le site www.powerbook.fr.st à la page http://lpascalon.free.fr/Themes/PB/TiG412.html :

Outre les sorties VGA, S-Vidéo et son adaptateur composite, qui vous permettent de retransmettre une image de votre écran sur n'importe quel moniteur, il vous est également possible de gérer 2 écrans en même temps. Comment ça marche ? C'est on ne peut plus simple ! Une fois votre second moniteur connecté, il vous suffit de redémarrer (ou de se mettre en veille même maintenant sous X d'attendre un peu), et vous aurez alors le choix de positionner ce deuxième écran ou bon vous semble par rapport à celui intégré. La souris va donc pouvoir basculer d'une surface à l'autre, et il vous est donc alors possible, de regarder un DivX ou un DvD d'un côté, tout en travaillant sous Photoshop de l'autre !
Avec ses 12", il est tout bonnement fabuleusement transportable. Il affiche du 1024*768, donc largement assez confortable. 
Personnellement, ça me suffit amplement .


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par regsam:</font><hr /> * et il vous est donc alors possible, de regarder un DivX ou un DvD d'un côté, tout en travaillant sous Photoshop de l'autre ! * 

[/QUOTE]

tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin maurice !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comment tu veux travailler sur toshop en regardant un DVD (déja que le proc pendant ce temps là...)


----------



## bilbo^gns (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin maurice !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




comment tu veux travailler sur toshop en regardant un DVD (déja que le proc pendant ce temps là...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'as pas compris.... le DVD c'est pour la marmotte.


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tu pousses le bouchon un peu trop loin maurice !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
bon alors je fais quoi : je pointe ou je tire ???


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2003)

Il me fait bien envie moi ce PowerBook 12"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je sais pas si je vais craqué... En tout cas je suis content de ne pas l'avoir fait lors de la courte promotion des mémoires Apple en décembre dernier... J'étais prêt à prendre un 15"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peut-être que dans quelques mois...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2003)

Bon ! Commandé il y a deux semaines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le compte à rebours a commencé


----------



## YUL 44 (22 Janvier 2003)

Pas du tout 
L'interet d'un 12 pouces :

c'est de l'emmener partout parce qu'il est compact

Et de pouvoir le brancher sur un moniteur externe (dvi) chez soi

L'un sans l'autre ça sert à rien


----------



## Jacen (22 Janvier 2003)

je maintien que le dvi est un luxe, mis à part l'autocalibrage, je dois aovuer que je n'ai pas trop vu la différence avec les conencterus VGA, et j'ajouterai que qq1 qui peut se contneter de la puissance tres relative d'un PB 12 pour faire ce qu'il à a faire, n'a pas à mon avis, le besoin d'utiliser un gadget tel que le DVI .


----------



## YUL 44 (22 Janvier 2003)

Donc pour toi
les lcd apple c'est du luxe
les lcd formac c'est du luxe
etc....etc


----------



## mija (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YUL 44:</font><hr /> * Donc pour toi
les lcd apple c'est du luxe
les lcd formac c'est du luxe
etc....etc

* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben...il me semble que le prix de ces écrans parle de lui-même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et chez formac, des versions vga existent


----------



## steinway (22 Janvier 2003)

vu le prix je trouve que c est pas mal quand meme !!!


----------



## YUL 44 (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Donc pour moins de 2500&amp;#8364; tu voudrais tous les avantages des autres PowerBook vendus entre 3000&amp;#8364; et 4000&amp;#8364;. C'est pas gagné. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est surtout l'écran qui fait le prix des powerbook 15 et 17

non ?


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YUL 44:</font><hr /> * 

C'est surtout l'écran qui fait le prix des powerbook 15 et 17

non ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

bah non...


----------



## Jacen (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YUL 44:</font><hr /> * 

C'est surtout l'écran qui fait le prix des powerbook 15 et 17

non ?   * 

[/QUOTE]je veux bien le croire, il est vrai que peu de portables ont des écrans aussi beaux (l'angle de vision est très important, on a pas du tout besoin d'être parfaitement en face de l'écran pour bien voir)...

et sinon un peu hors sujet, mais j'ai pas compris c'est quoi l'intérer du systeme propriétaire de Apple pour ses LCDs... le DVI c'est pas assez bien?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Bon ! Commandé il y a deux semaines  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le compte à rebours a commencé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est en remplacement d'une de tes machines ou c'est en plus de ton Ti et de ton iMac ? (j'ai vu tes bureaux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ?
Je sais, je suis curieux...


----------



## minime (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YUL 44:</font><hr />C'est surtout l'écran qui fait le prix des powerbook 15 et 17. non ?

[/QUOTE]

A priori il y a pas mal de composants moins chers (la dalle, le processeur sans cache L3, la carte graphique avec 32 Mo de VRAM, les haut-parleurs...) ou absents du 12" (Gigabit Ethernet, connecteur DVI, slot PC card par rapport au 15 et au 17 + clavier rétro-eclairé et FireWire 800 réservés au 17"...).


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * jet sinon un peu hors sujet, mais j'ai pas compris c'est quoi l'intérer du systeme propriétaire de Apple pour ses LCDs... le DVI c'est pas assez bien?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est pas assez propriétaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et ça fournit pas l'électricité qui disent aussi !)


----------



## Onra (22 Janvier 2003)

Bon alors, vu vos posts précédent, quelques explications s'imposent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un ordinateur traite les images sous forme numérique (bon, je sais c'est pas un scoop... et pourtant !) la carte graphique de charge de convertir les images en signaux analogiques pour les envoyer à un écran.

Jusque là, on avait des écrans cathodiques qui était analogique. Maintenant avec les écrans plat (LCD, plasma, etc.), on a des écrans numériques. Donc ce qui se passe lorsqu'un écran plat possède une entrée VGA, c'est une première conversion au niveau de la carte graphique pour convertir en signaux analogique VGA les images, puis une reconversion en numérique au niveau de l'écran plat pour retrouver une image numérique compréhensible.

Voilà pourquoi il vaut mieux une entrée DVI sur un écran plat. On évite ainsi deux conversion du signal qui engendrent forcément des pertes de qualité. Maintenant vaut-il mieux un écran possèdant une entrée DVI ou VGA, moi je dirai que les écrans possèdant les deux entrées étant de plus en plus nombreux, le mieux est d'avoir les deux !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2003)

Voilà une explication d'*Onra*, on ne peut plus claire.
De mon coté, possesseur d'un Ti 667 combo que je connecte à un ecran externe (Samsung Syncmaster 181t VGA/DVI),j'avais opté pour la double connection dans le cas d'une évolution vers un Ti 1 GHZ ...

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * j'ajouterai que qq1 qui peut se contneter de la puissance tres relative d'un PB 12 pour faire ce qu'il à a faire, n'a pas à mon avis, le besoin d'utiliser un gadget tel que le DVI .   * 

[/QUOTE]

Personnellement avec mon Ti 667 (Ati-AGP- Rage M6 16Mo DDR),je ne bénéficie pas à 100% de Quartz Extreme (en écran étendu), donc dans tout les cas avec le 12"(NVIDIA GeForce4 420 Go - 32 Mo  DDR), j'aurais forcément une évolution - Quartz et million de couleurs en double écran -






 Avec des bouts de 12" dans ma signature.


----------



## Onra (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *De mon coté, possesseur d'un Ti 667 combo que je connecte à un ecran externe (Samsung Syncmaster 181t VGA/DVI),j'avais opté pour la double connection dans le cas d'une évolution vers un Ti 1 GHZ ...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, j'ai vu ton bureau dans le thread du bar MacGé. Pas mal du tout... mais dit moi, il peut fonctionner en étant fermé le Ti ?


----------



## Jacen (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * ...    * 

[/QUOTE]
Je n'ai rien à redire à cette explication, si ce n'est que, j'ai un écran TFT qui a les 2 sorties, VGA et DVI, bien entendu je me sers du DVI, mais là je viens de réessayer de le brancher en VGA, et franchement, je ne vois pas la différence... Donc je signe, et persiste, le DVI, c'est bien quand on l'a, mais c'est pas indispensable. 
Son absence sur le PB12" me paraît donc insignifiante


----------



## Onra (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * Donc je signe, et persiste, le DVI, c'est bien quand on l'a, mais c'est pas indispensable. * 

[/QUOTE]

Personne ne t'as dit le contraire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * 
Son absence sur le PB12" me paraît donc insignifiante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## Jacen (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Je suis d'accord avec toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(et si, y'en a un qui réclamait, qui criait à l'arnaque parce que le pb 12 n avait pas de dvi...)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, j'ai vu ton bureau dans le thread du bar MacGé. Pas mal du tout... mais dit moi, il peut fonctionner en étant fermé le Ti ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Vi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  avec un clavier externe.  (et un écran bien sur)


----------



## YUL 44 (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * 
Je n'ai rien à redire à cette explication, si ce n'est que, j'ai un écran TFT qui a les 2 sorties, VGA et DVI, bien entendu je me sers du DVI, mais là je viens de réessayer de le brancher en VGA, et franchement, je ne vois pas la différence... Donc je signe, et persiste, le DVI, c'est bien quand on l'a, mais c'est pas indispensable. 
Son absence sur le PB12" me paraît donc insignifiante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben voyons

Comme ça le mec qui achete un powerbook 12 + un ecran lcd vga, le jour ou il change son portable pour suivre l'évolution de la gamme et que comme par hasard il se retrouve avec une sortie DVI
il n'a plus qu'a balancer son ecran lcd !!!!!


----------



## Onra (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YUL 44:</font><hr /> * 

Ben voyons

Comme ça le mec qui achete un powerbook 12 + un ecran lcd vga, le jour ou il change son portable pour suivre l'évolution de la gamme et que comme par hasard il se retrouve avec une sortie DVI
il n'a plus qu'a balancer son ecran lcd !!!!!

* 

[/QUOTE]

Son portable DVI aura de toute manière une sortie VGA, et rien n'interdit d'acheter un écran qui possède les deux entrées. Ensuite, il existe des convertisseurs VGA-&gt;DVI...

Franchement, ce n'est pas la peine de chercher des poux juste pour tuer le temps


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 
Franchement, ce n'est pas la peine de chercher des poux juste pour tuer le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
bien dit !

Ah, la contradiction systématique .....


----------



## Jacen (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YUL 44:</font><hr /> * 

Ben voyons

Comme ça le mec qui achete un powerbook 12 + un ecran lcd vga, le jour ou il change son portable pour suivre l'évolution de la gamme et que comme par hasard il se retrouve avec une sortie DVI
il n'a plus qu'a balancer son ecran lcd !!!!!

* 

[/QUOTE]Allez, j'en rajoute une couche c'est rigolo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coco, mon powerbook 15"2, il a une sortie DVI, et pourtant j'ai brnaché dessus un écrant CRT en VGA... HO MON DIEU MAIS COMMENT AI JE DONC FAIT?
Et bien c'est tout simplement parce qu'apple fournit un adapteur DVI-&gt; VGA avec les ordinateurs qu'elle vend avec prise DVI...


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * Allez, j'en rajoute une couche c'est rigolo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coco, mon powerbook 15"2, il a une sortie DVI, et pourtant j'ai brnaché dessus un écrant CRT en VGA... HO MON DIEU MAIS COMMENT AI JE DONC FAIT?
Et bien c'est tout simplement parce qu'apple fournit un adapteur DVI-&gt; VGA avec les ordinateurs qu'elle vend avec prise DVI...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ils sont sympas chez Apple !!


----------



## minime (23 Janvier 2003)

Les premiers clients ont été livrés -&gt; photos du déballage d'un 12".


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Les premiers clients ont été livrés -&gt; photos du déballage d'un 12".   * 

[/QUOTE]




*Beeaauuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!*


----------



## Sir (23 Janvier 2003)

A quand les PB en France avec un ptit test ?


----------



## Onra (23 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Les premiers clients ont été livrés -&gt; photos du déballage d'un 12".   * 

[/QUOTE]

Wouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2003)

Humm je surveille


----------



## Sir (23 Janvier 2003)

Encore 15 jours?


----------



## YUL 44 (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

Son portable DVI aura de toute manière une sortie VGA, et rien n'interdit d'acheter un écran qui possède les deux entrées. Ensuite, il existe des convertisseurs VGA-&gt;DVI...

Franchement, ce n'est pas la peine de chercher des poux juste pour tuer le temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Faux : les powerbook 15 et 17 n'ont pas de sortie VGA ; Apple fournis un adaptateur DVI-VGA

Après toutes ces réponses non fructueuse voiçi ma conclusion :

Achat d'un powerbook 12 + écran lcd vga ( moins cher qu'un DVI et utilisable avec le 12)

L'achat de l'écran LCD VGA étant pèrenne puisque Apple livrera ses powerbook 15 et 17 actuel et futur avec un adaptateur DVI-VGA

Bye Bye


----------



## Jacen (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YUL 44:</font><hr /> * 

Après toutes ces réponses non fructueuse voiçi ma conclusion :
* 

[/QUOTE]
Mais il est complètement con ou quoi? C'est ce qu'on lui dit depuis le début!


----------



## Sir (24 Janvier 2003)

T'es violent Fab dans tes posts , l'erreur est humaine tu sais regardes moi


----------



## Jacen (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * T'es violent Fab dans tes posts , l'erreur est humaine tu sais regardes moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]mais heu, on dirait qu'il fait exprès, "moi je veux avoir raison gnagnagna", meme pas un merci, rien! (je précise que c'est la première fois que je traite quelqu'un de "con" sur ce forum, et pourtant ce n'est pas une activité recente pour moi, si je l'ai fait c est parce quu je le trouve légitime et j'ai même pas envie d'édité mon post pour ne pas me faire saquer par un modo, j'ai mon opinion, YUL 44 est un con, et je l'assume!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Waouuu ça fait du bien de le dire


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * j'ai mon opinion, YUL 44 est un con, et je l'assume!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Waouuu ça fait du bien de le dire  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On se demandait


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * j'ai mon opinion, YUL 44 est un con, et je l'assume!   * 

[/QUOTE]

Nan juste un putain de frustré !!!


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2003)

vous allez rester poli ? même s'il ne se comporte pas très bien sur le forum, c'est pas une raison pour être grossier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_en plus, il se sent obligé de crier son nom..._


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * vous allez rester poli ? même s'il ne se comporte pas très bien sur le forum, c'est pas une raison pour être grossier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en plus, il se sent obligé de crier son nom... * 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé chéri j'ai trop bu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (SMACCK)


----------



## Jacen (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * vous allez rester poli ? même s'il ne se comporte pas très bien sur le forum, c'est pas une raison pour être grossier !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
volontier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trouve moi juste un mot correct rendant compte franchement de mes sentiments distingués les plus sincères envers yul 44


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * 
volontier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trouve moi juste un mot correct rendant compte franchement de mes sentiments distingués les plus sincères envers yul 44 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

PC


----------



## Jacen (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]J'utilise un PC en ce moment, et j'en suis très content. Proposition refusé, je t'attribue la note de 1/20 pour l'effort, tu es recalé, au suivant!


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Janvier 2003)

je pense que c'était une référence au sketch d'Anne Roumanov.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par florentdesvosges:</font><hr /> * je pense que c'était une référence au sketch d'Anne Roumanov.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Voilà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon toujours pas de nouvelle de l'Apple Store (mini ou est tu ?) 

Jacen 0/20 en citation de sketch


----------



## Onra (24 Janvier 2003)

Moi je pardonne à yul44 car c'est un nantais et qu'il est jeune...


----------



## renaud_ (25 Janvier 2003)

plop,

désolé d'interompre ce derivage, je me permet de poser une question en rapport avec le sujet du thread :

Je viens de lire dans un commentaire d'un new qu'on ne pourrait pas mettre de resolution superieure au 1024 sur l'ecran externe branché au PB 12".

Qu'en est il reellement ?
- en miroir ?
- en etendu ?

je sais qu'il se dit bcp de connerie dans les commentaires, mais n'y connaissant rien et etant sur le point d'acheter un 17" LCD en attendant des nouvelles de mon Alu ...

merci,
renud


----------



## a.k (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par renaud_:</font><hr /> * plop,

désolé d'interompre ce derivage, je me permet de poser une question en rapport avec le sujet du thread :

Je viens de lire dans un commentaire d'un new qu'on ne pourrait pas mettre de resolution superieure au 1024 sur l'ecran externe branché au PB 12".

Qu'en est il reellement ?
- en miroir ?
- en etendu ?

je sais qu'il se dit bcp de connerie dans les commentaires, mais n'y connaissant rien et etant sur le point d'acheter un 17" LCD en attendant des nouvelles de mon Alu ...

merci,
renud  * 

[/QUOTE]

1600x1200 maximum sur l'écran externe avec un aluBook 12' ! C'est écrit sur le  site d'Apple.

A.k.


----------



## YUL 44 (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Moi je pardonne à yul44 car c'est un nantais et qu'il est jeune...











* 

[/QUOTE]

1- Désolé de vous avoir autant embété

2- Je vois que la vulgarité n'est pas le propre des "jeunes"

3- J'essaye de prendre le maximun de précaution avant de conseiller du matériel Apple à un cercle d'amis ou de collègues prèt à swichter

4- Merci quand même pour vos réponses


----------



## renaud_ (25 Janvier 2003)

merci pour les precisions, je suis confus


----------



## Jacen (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YUL 44:</font><hr /> * 
2- Je vois que la vulgarité n'est pas le propre des "jeunes"


[/QUOTE]
Et non, malheureusement ça fait que 3 mois que j'ai 18 ans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Et pis t'as pas vu mon avatar? j'ai l'air d'un vieux peut être?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />

4- Merci quand même pour vos réponses   * 

[/QUOTE]
On t'en prie


----------



## minime (25 Janvier 2003)

Après le déballage du PowerBook 12", voila déjà le démontage. Attention, ça arrache, y'a pas seulement que de la pomme.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Après le déballage du PowerBook 12", voila déjà le démontage. Attention, ça arrache, y'a pas seulement que de la pomme.   * 

[/QUOTE]

BeaaaauUU encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci Minime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(donc il y a bien trois HP.)

Je cherche l'emplacement airport là...

Espérons que les photos proviendrons de l'hexagone, la semaine prochaine !


----------



## vonstroheim (25 Janvier 2003)

C'est assez surprenant quand même tous ces bouts de scotch !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par vonstroheim:</font><hr /> * C'est assez surprenant quand même tous ces bouts de scotch !  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est le démonteur qui à dû les mettre pour ne pas transformer son 12" en puzzle


----------



## Onra (25 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YUL 44:</font><hr /> * 
2- Je vois que la vulgarité n'est pas le propre des "jeunes"
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était au second degré : jeune posteur, donc sans l'expérience des mots qui fachent ou blessent. En aucun cas je n'ai été vulgaire. Mais nous ne somme toujours pas rancunier, on ne t'en veux pas...


----------



## Ariioehau (26 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * Moi je pardonne à yul44 car c'est un nantais et qu'il est jeune...











* 

[/QUOTE]

































 MDR


----------



## minime (27 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr />Je cherche l'emplacement airport là...

[/QUOTE]

Les instructions pour ajouter la carte AirPort et la ram sont dans la Knowledge Base: PowerBook G4 (12-inch): Customer Installable Parts, mais on voit mieux sur ces photos.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2003)

Merci encore Minime.
Je trouve les photos à coté de l'iBook encore plus impressionantes,
qu'à coté du 15" ou du 17".
Elles peuvent donner une idée à tous ceux qui ont pu dire qu'on
avait là "juste" un nouvel iBook en alu !


----------



## Filou53 (28 Janvier 2003)

Soir.
Désolé de ne plus parler d'écran...mais moi qui suit sur le point de switcher, ce qui me fait de la peine avec le Powerbook 12", c'est l'absence d'Appleworks (comme sur les autres PB apparemment)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est quoi ce truc, je vais à peine quitter les PC qu'on m'obligerait presque à reprendre du Office à Bill ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus un détail qui m'emm..., si j'ai bien vu sur la photo du 12", tous les connecteurs seraient à gauche ? derrière ou à droite c'était bon, mais à gauche sur mon bureau, c'est la M....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Filou


----------



## stephane75 (28 Janvier 2003)

et ça râle encore et toujours. On dirait des concierge. Oh vous avez vu lui, ou l'autre ou ça mére en chorte... Merde soyez heureux ou achetez-vous une trotinette !


----------



## baritono (31 Janvier 2003)

... sauf que les 256 Mo de mémoire sont constitués de DEUX barettes de 128 Mo, dont une peut être remplacée par une autre de 256 ou 512 Mo... Aurait-il été beaucoup plus cher de mettre UNE barette soudée de 256 Mo ? Apple est vraiment mesquin, pour une si belle machine par ailleurs


----------



## alèm (31 Janvier 2003)

tiens, j'ai l'impression de voir deux fois les mêmes messages aujourd'hui...

la frustration est à son comble en ce moment... conseillerais-je le psy ?? je crois qu'on va encore me répondre gentiment si je fais ça... bof, pas grave...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * tiens, j'ai l'impression de voir deux fois les mêmes messages aujourd'hui...

la frustration est à son comble en ce moment... conseillerais-je le psy ?? je crois qu'on va encore me répondre gentiment si je fais ça... bof, pas grave... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Chui d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 marre des râleurs


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Chui d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 marre des râleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Moi naussi moi naussi (note : ceci est tapé depuis un mini-me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; comment ça frimeur ? bon d'accord, un peu quand même)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * 
 bon d'accord, un peu quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Nan juste un homme heureux


----------



## Nephou (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Nan juste un homme heureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, très heureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Surtout que je commence à travailler avec (c'est pas le tout de jouer) et InDesign réagit très très correctement. J'y gagne beaucoup avec deux écran (merci à mon petit iiyama 17" CRT).


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * 
Non, très heureux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Surtout que je commence à travailler avec (c'est pas le tout de jouer) et InDesign réagit très très correctement. J'y gagne beaucoup avec deux écran (merci à mon petit iiyama 17" CRT). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai hâte de l'essayer avec mon SyncMaster 18"


----------



## minime (31 Janvier 2003)

zdnet.co.jp a fait un test du 12" qui montre le PowerBook branché à un écran CRT.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2003)

Dernières nouvelles.
Mon AluBook 12" est parti de Taïwan Mardi.
Arrivé ce matin à Luxembourg,et, va sans
doute arriver Lundi où Mardi à Lyon....
Donc les config personnalisées commencent
à être livrées sur le continent.
( dans mon cas +Airport )






 En attendant je vais me rabattre sur ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Et faire la sieste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: Minime, tu lis le Japonnais ?


----------



## Nephou (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * zdnet.co.jp a fait un test du 12" qui montre le PowerBook branché à un écran CRT.





* 

[/QUOTE]
dès que je récupère mon coolpix je montre ce que donne le PowerBook ouvert relié à un CRT 17"


----------



## renaud_ (1 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *Donc les config ersonnalisées commencent
à être livrées sur le continent.
( dans mon cas +Airport )
* 

[/QUOTE]
arf !
et moi qui ait pris expres un "standard" pour qu'il arrive plus vite j'aurai pas gagné gd chose (mardi), et la commande de l'aiport extreme (tout comme la borne et la ram) indique 4 weeks de delais


----------



## SirDeck (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * zdnet.co.jp a fait un test du 12" qui montre le PowerBook branché à un écran CRT.




* 

[/QUOTE]

Comment tu fais pour utiliser ton 12" écran fermé ? J'utilise comme ça mon Ti au bureau depuis 2 ans, mais je n'arrive pas à sortir de la veille le 12" d'un collègue lorsqu'il est fermé.
Il y a un truc ???


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirDeck:</font><hr /> * 

Comment tu fais pour utiliser ton 12" écran fermé ? J'utilise comme ça mon Ti au bureau depuis 2 ans, mais je n'arrive pas à sortir de la veille le 12" d'un collègue lorsqu'il est fermé.
Il y a un truc ???

* 

[/QUOTE]

A priori, il faut repasser "manuellement" en mode miroir avant de refermer le capot, contrairement à mon Ti 667 qui automatiquement le Changement.
Dans le cas ou tu étais en mode étendu bien sur.
Il se peut aussi qu'après 2 ou 3 changements cela se fasse tout seul.


----------



## peyret (8 Février 2003)

http://fr.photos.yahoo.com/bc/peyret2002/vwp?.dir=/&amp;.dnm=TITANIUM+G5.jpg&amp;.src=ph&amp;.view=t&amp;.hires=t

et c'était au mois d'aout 2002 !

enfin, me suis trompé d'année !
lp


----------



## peyret (8 Février 2003)

http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/967f5478/bc/__hr_TITANIUM+G5.jpg?bcjv.Q.Avnd1jLOF

le lien est mieux !
lp


----------

